# Wie Wlan einrichten?



## Kindgenius (24. Januar 2009)

Moinmoin,


also ab morgen werde ich ein Kellerkind und richte meine neues Zimmer im Keller ein^^
Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass unser Internet-anschluss oben ist (mitsamt Router, DSL-Anschluss, Telefonanschlus,...) Da ich aber nicht auf MMOGs verzichten möchte, habe ich mir überlegt, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Internetleistung nach unten zu bringen.
Unser DSL-Anschluss liegt in der 2ten Etage, und ich natürlich im Keller. Nach den Ratschlägen von Freunden sollte ich mir nen Wlan-verstärker kaufen, da die Verbindung immer abkacken soll.

Würde mich sehr über Empfehlungen und Guides freuen.


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Januar 2009)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/WLAN-perfekt-ei...n_33567743.html

So hier bitte ich weiß nicht obs was bringt und hilft weil ich selber nicht Wlan benütze ^^

Kannst ja dann ein Fazit schreiben ^^


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> 
> also ab morgen werde ich ein Kellerkind und richte meine neues Zimmer im Keller ein^^
> ...



Welchen Router hast du? Hast du unter umständen vielleicht sogar zwei Router? Wenn ja, welchen? Bei einem Freund habe ich das so gelöst. Ich hatte zwei Router zur Verfügung. Er ist im zweiten Stock, der Wlan-Router im Keller. Also verdammt beschissen. Ich hatte eine zweite Fritzbox zur Verfügung. Diese habe ich als Repeater umkonfiguriert. Und genau das ist das Schlagwort für dich. Ein Repeater! Dabei dient der Wlan-Router als Basis-Station und der zweite Router erfüllt lediglich noch die Funktion eines Repeaters. Er nimmt das Signal von unten auf, verstärkt es und gibt es an den Clienten weiter. 

Also, sag erstmal bescheid, was du noch daheim rumliegen hast, dann sag ich dir, ob sich daraus was basteln lässt. Wenn du nichts hast, dann wäre ein solcher Repeater für dich eine Anschaffung wert.


----------



## Max der Orc (24. Januar 2009)

was ist denn mit d-lan


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Welchen Router hast du? Hast du unter umständen vielleicht sogar zwei Router? Wenn ja, welchen? Bei einem Freund habe ich das so gelöst. Ich hatte zwei Router zur Verfügung. Er ist im zweiten Stock, der Wlan-Router im Keller. Also verdammt beschissen. Ich hatte eine zweite Fritzbox zur Verfügung. Diese habe ich als Repeater umkonfiguriert. Und genau das ist das Schlagwort für dich. Ein Repeater! Dabei dient der Wlan-Router als Basis-Station und der zweite Router erfüllt lediglich noch die Funktion eines Repeaters. Er nimmt das Signal von unten auf, verstärkt es und gibt es an den Clienten weiter. 

Also, sag erstmal bescheid, was du noch daheim rumliegen hast, dann sag ich dir, ob sich daraus was basteln lässt. Wenn du nichts hast, dann wäre ein solcher Repeater für dich eine Anschaffung wert. Allerdings nur, wenn dein Router oben diese Funktion überhaupt unterstützt.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Welchen Router hast du? Hast du unter umständen vielleicht sogar zwei Router? Wenn ja, welchen? Bei einem Freund habe ich das so gelöst. Ich hatte zwei Router zur Verfügung. Er ist im zweiten Stock, der Wlan-Router im Keller. Also verdammt beschissen. Ich hatte eine zweite Fritzbox zur Verfügung. Diese habe ich als Repeater umkonfiguriert. Und genau das ist das Schlagwort für dich. Ein Repeater! Dabei dient der Wlan-Router als Basis-Station und der zweite Router erfüllt lediglich noch die Funktion eines Repeaters. Er nimmt das Signal von unten auf, verstärkt es und gibt es an den Clienten weiter.
> 
> Also, sag erstmal bescheid, was du noch daheim rumliegen hast, dann sag ich dir, ob sich daraus was basteln lässt. Wenn du nichts hast, dann wäre ein solcher Repeater für dich eine Anschaffung wert. Allerdings nur, wenn dein Router oben diese Funktion überhaupt unterstützt.



Router wäre T-Online Speedport W503V. Nur ein Router. Ein Wlan-router (oder modem, ka wie man es heutzutage nennt) wird natürlich noch hinzukommen.

Edit: Sry, es scheint mehrere Versionen davon zu geben. Meins ist Speedport W 503V Typ A

http://www.rixxo.de/w503v-bedienungsanleitung.html


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Jo, Steckdosen-Lan wäre da denk ich immernoch am besten. Denn extra nen repeater zu kaufen ist glaub ich teurer als mal 50&#8364; für D-Lan auszugeben.

Hier der Link zu nem D-Lan Gerät: (85 MB/s)
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VF3HSXOWkC...84&agid=278




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Netzwerke sind heutzutage fester Bestandteil unseres Alltags und Flexibilität ist wichtiger denn je. Aber nicht jeder verfügt über das notwendige Know-how und technische Unabhängigkeit ist immer mit Aufwand und Kosten verbunden.devolo hat hierfür eine Lösung!Mit der HomePlug-Technologie holen Sie sich das Netzwerk unkompliziert und günstig ins Haus. Sie werden sich wundern, wie einfach das geht! Die dLAN -Technik verwandelt Ihr Stromnetz in ein vollwertiges Netzwerk, in das Ihr PC einfach über einen dLAN -Adapter und die nächstgelegene Steckdose eingebunden wird. So können Sie jederzeit von allen Steckdosen Ihres hausinternen Stromnetzes aus im Internet surfen und auf andere PCs oder Drucker zugreifen. Den Adapter nehmen Sie einfach mit, wenn Sie in einem anderen Raum oder mit einem anderen PC weiterarbeiten wollen.Mit dem dLAN duo kann jedes Endgerät wahlweise über Ethernet- oder USB-Schnittstelle in das Netzwerk integriert werden.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

oder man kauft sich langes patch Kabel und Zieht es durch das haus! ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Bei uns liegt auch ein 20m Kabel durchs haus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich vor 2 Jahre gewusst hätte, das es D-Lan gibt, hätte ichs mir auch geholt. Denn für so ein 20m Kabel hab ich vor 2 Jahren glaub ich auch ein paar euros bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Jo, Steckdosen-Lan wäre da denk ich immernoch am besten. Denn extra nen repeater zu kaufen ist glaub ich teurer als mal 50&#8364; für D-Lan auszugeben.
> 
> Hier der Link zu nem D-Lan Gerät: (85 MB/s)
> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VF3HSXOWkC...84&agid=278
> ...




Müsste ich da jetzt noch irgendnen Wlan-ding für mein PC kaufen, damit er überhaupt Wlan betreiben kann?

Edit: Ich mein D-lan^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab  Glaub ich auch 20 m Kable durch hast aber das x3 xbox und ps3 möchten auch noch ins Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte auch vor Monaten das Problem wegen WLAN.
Ich hatte mir ein Notebook gekauft und wusste auch erstmals nicht was ich machen musste.
Du musst deine Gatewayip bzw. die des Routers wissen, steht im Handbuch meist drin.
Bei Speedport von T-Com ist es meist http://168.192.2.1 Dann gibst du das Passwort ein wenn nix im Handbuch steht steht es direkt in der Oberfläche ihrgendwo drin.
Dann aktivierst du WLAN.
Änderst die SSID (Routername) Damit du weißst wie deiner heißt, später wird dir bei der Suche nämlich alle in der Nähe befindenden an angezeigt und wenn du es auf Standart lässt heißt dieser WLAN53532546532 oder so ähnlich.
Ich nannte Ihn mit folgende Schema: WLAN [Nachname] Dann kannst du direkt deinen finden.
Dann konnektest du und guckst obs geht.
Dann gehst du wieder in dei Config und stellst die MAcfilterung ein.
Wählst WPA2 oder besser.
Dann gibt dir der Router eine Nummer zufällig vor diese schreibst du dir aus, ich kopierte Sie druckte SIe aus und lag Sie zu den T-Onlinedaten diese Nummer Passphrase oder Kennwort genannt gibst du dann bei der Netzwerkumgebung bei den Eigenschaften der WLANverbindung an diese wird gespeichert und nur die die das passwort kennen haben zugang, wenn in der Zeit wo es ungeschützt war jemand sich einklingt keine Sorge nach der Passphrasevergabe ist dieser wieder weg, wiel er diese ja nicht kennt.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Januar 2009)

für was hab ich eigentlich den link gepostet ?^^


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Du könntest auch deine Eltern lieb bitten ob Sie ein LANkabel vom Router bis zu dir in den Keller verlegen (lassen) so hatten wir das damals bei meiner Schwester gelöst, sie will aber nun noch WLAN aber das geht mit ihrem alten Laptop nicht, nicht mal direkt am Router bekommt der ne Verbindung.
Aber finde ich sowieso schwachsinn WLAN bei einem Leihgerät einzurichten, das gehört nicht mal ihr, sie tut aber so.
Ist von einem Freund von meinem Vater, wielang die das Ding behalten darf ka.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Wieso sagst du, daß noch ein Router dazukommen wird? Das Ding ist doch ein Router, wieso dann noch einer? WDS scheint er nicht zu unterstützen. Habe zumindest im von dir verlinkten Handbuch nichts gefunden.

Wenn du also den Weg über den Repeater gehen möchtest, dann brauchst du deren gleich zwei. Weil dein Router ohne WDS nicht die Funktion einer Basisstation erfüllen kann. Du müsstest dich also nach zwei AP's umschauen, die man auch als Repeater konfigurieren kann. Wo die preislich im Moment liegen, verrät dir Google. Diese sollten im Repeater-Modus natürlich WPA unterstützen, damit du dein Funknetzwerk auch entsprechend verschlüsseln kannst.

Der eine wird dann an einen Lan-Port des Routers angeschlossen und dient als Basisstation. Der andere steht oben bei dir im Zimmer und kann per Lan-Kabel mit deinem PC verbunden werden. Er ist Repeater und nimmt das Signal von unten auf.

Oder du gehts den Weg über die Steckdose, wie hier ja auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde. Dann kommt ein solches Ding bei dir unten an den Router und das andere nimmt es oben entgegen und ist über Lan-Kabel am PC verbunden.

Oder du lässt es erstmal ganz bleiben und schaust, wie das Wlan-Signal bei dir unten überhaupt ist, bevor du dann über weitere Maßnahmen nachdenken kannst. Wlan scheint das Ding ja bereits zu haben.


----------



## jonnyman12 (24. Januar 2009)

Das versteh ich alles noch nich so ganz, ich will mir auch nen ganz normalen Desktop kaufen, sprich nen stinknormalen computer, aber:

- Woran erkenn ich, dass der computer WLAN hat und
- was ich dafür kaufen/anschaffen muss, dami es läuft...

 bitte um antwort verpackt in deutsch, bin nämlich kein computerass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg, jonny


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Notebooks neuere haben meist WLAn integriert.
Desktops also deren Mainboards meist nicht, du brauchst also für den Desktop entweder einen WLANstick oder eine WLANPCIkarte.
kostenfaktor ca. 50-80 €.
Die Karte steckst du dann einfach in einen freien PCI.Steckplatz installierst die Software/Treiber konfigurierst es und der Desktop hätte WLAN.
Kannst aber auch für den Desktop DLAN nehmen und für das Notebook WLAN.
oder du verlegst ein LANkarbel von oben nach unten für den Desktop und nutzt WLAn fürs Notebook.
Hast mehrere Möglichkeiten: Die einen Kosten viel die anderen kosten vielleicht paar Euro und etwas arbeit.
Vielleicht kennt ihr einen Bekannten der Karbel verlegen kann dann fragt den.
LANkabel ist immer noch das beste von allen, am stabilsten.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Ein Desktop hat in der Regel kein Wlan. Du hast den Ethernet-Adapter, welcher auf dem Mainboard verbaut ist. Diesen kannst du mit Kabel verbinden. Wenn du Wlan möchtest, dann kannst du dir z.b. einen USB-Wlan-Stick kaufen. Oder du musst dir halt separat noch eine Wlan-Karte kaufen, welche du dann einfach in einem entsprechenden PCI-Slot deines Mainboards stecken kannst. Aber der standardmäßig auf dem Mainboard verbaute Ethernet-Adapter bietet in der Regel keine Wlan-Schnittstelle.

Und dann brauchst du halt noch ein Wlan-Modem, bzw. einen Wlan-fähigen Router von deinem Provider.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Oder du gehts den Weg über die Steckdose, wie hier ja auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde. Dann kommt ein solches Ding bei dir unten an den Router und das andere nimmt es oben entgegen und ist über Lan-Kabel am PC verbunden.



Werd mir die Steckdose-lösung holen. Scheint doch etwas geldbeutelfreundlicher zu sein und nicht allzu kompliziert.

Aber mit dem Satz hier meinst du es doch ganz sicher andersrum oder?^^

Mein Router ist nämlich oben und ich möchte die Leistung unten haben.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Jo, wie rum ist im Endeffekt ja egal

So, wie du es halt brauchst^^


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Notebooks neuere haben meist WLAn integriert.
> Desktops also deren Mainboards meist nicht, du brauchst also für den Desktop entweder einen WLANstick oder eine WLANPCIkarte.
> kostenfaktor ca. 50-80 &#8364;.
> Die Karte steckst du dann einfach in einen freien PCI.Steckplatz installierst die Software/Treiber konfigurierst es und der Desktop hätte WLAN.
> ...



Ich seh da grad noch das du 50-80&#8364; schreibst? Meine Cousine hat sich ihren W-Lan stick für 20&#8364; aus Saturn gekauft. Läuft wunderbar. Und Wlan-PCI karten sind auch billig.

/Edit

W-Lan PCI karte (54 MB/s) http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3Vx6j744WFw...00&agid=271
W-Lan Stick (54 MB/s) http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3Vx6j744WFw...48&agid=207

Kostenfaktor unter 9&#8364;

Mag sein das es nicht die besten sind, aber für kurze distanzen wie z.B. nur ein Stockwerk oder ein paar Wände reichts volkommen.


----------



## Kindgenius (28. Januar 2009)

Hi nochmal,


ich hab jetzt über D-lan nachgeforscht und sehe, dass es ja nur in einem gemeinsamen Stromkreis funktioniert. Dummerweise ist Keller-stromkreis und 2Etage-Stromkreis seperat, dürfte also nicht gehen.

Muss wohl die Repeaterlösung holen. Also:

Was brauche ich?
Wo muss ich was positionieren?
Wie bringe es zum einwandfreien Funktion?

Danke voraus!


----------



## Klos1 (28. Januar 2009)

Dein Router unterstützt doch WDS, wie ich der Anleitung entnehmen konnte. Hab ich wohl übersehen, beim ersten mal. Aber habe es auch nur überflogen. Auf Seite 45 deines verlinkten Handbuchs steht aber, daß er es kann. Also kann er als Basisstation fungieren. Du brauchst somit nur einen Repeater. Z.B. den hier:

http://www.t-home.de/Produkt_PK_Start_Spee...K8AAAEMoFBOFEkd

Das ist jetzt aber nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt bestimmt noch billigere. Zum Teil gibt es auch AP's zu kaufen, die eine Repeaterfunktion unterstützen. Achte nur darauf, daß der Repeater auch WPA2 unterstützt.

Zur Einrichtung kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich deinen Router nicht kenne. Generell läuft es so ab. Du gehst auf deinen Router und suchst die WDS-Funktion. Diese musst du aktivieren. Desweiteren brauchst du die Mac-Adressen vom Router und vom Repeater. Je nachdem, ob du DHCP benutzt, ist natürlich evtl. auch noch IP-Adresse, Standardgateway und Subnetzmaske interessant. 

Aber ich denke, du wirst wahrscheinlich eh automatischen IP-Vergabe benutzen. In deinem Router musst du dann einstellen, daß der Router als Basisstation fungieren soll. Er wird darauf hin die Mac-Adresse des Repeaters wollen. Der Repeater bekommt wiederum die MAC-Adresse des Routers. Irgendwo im Router sollte es dann die Möglichkeit geben, die Umgebung zu scannen. Das musst du dann machen. Der Repeater bekommt natürlich dann auch den WPA2-Schlüssel des Funknetzwerks und außderdem den gleichen Funkkanal.

So läuft das ab. Der Repeater ist in Reichweite des PC's und mit diesen z.B. über Lan-Kabel verbunden. Und der Router steht halt da, wo er immer steht

Kauf dir erstmal das Zeug und frag dann nochmal an, wenn du was konkretes hast. Ich kenne wie gesagt deinen Router nicht und jeder hat da seine eigene Menüführung. Aber generell funktioniert es so, wie oben beschrieben.

Edit: Sehe gerade, daß in dem Handbuch eh alles beschrieben ist, wenn man ab Seite 45 weiter liest. Weiterhin steht in der Anleitung, daß das Funknetzwerk zwischen Repeater und deinem Router nur mit WEP verschlüsselt werden kann. Das ist natürlich suboptimal, weil es kein großes Kunststück ist, da reinzukommen. Aber damit musst du dann wohl leben, außer du kaufst dir doch zwei. Aber du kannst ja mittels MAC-Filter noch für zusätzliche Sicherheit sorgen.
Trotzdem wäre WPA2 schon besser.


----------



## Warp16 (28. Januar 2009)

Du musst dir ein W LAN kabel holen und dieses an den UMD Port deines routers klemmen.
Das kabel kommt dann an einen ISDN Stecker diesen ab in die steckdose.
Im keller schneidest du ein DMI Kabel durch und steckst die gelötete stelle in die dose. Anderes ende
kommt in den client router den du mit WEP verschlüsselt hast, W LAN am router an W LAN stick in den pc und gut.
Und so programmiert ihr DOS auf eurem TOASTER^^
/flamed ruhig


----------



## Kindgenius (5. Februar 2009)

Moin ich bins nochmal...

Also heute ist die Wlan-PCI karte angekommen, und jetzt hab ich das bekloppte Problem, dass mein Geforce 8800 GT mit seinem Lüfter den PCI-Express-Anschluss versperrt oO
Somit kann ich das Ding nicht anschließen, es sei denn ich möchte Games mit dem bescheuerten Onboard Graka spielen -.-


Jetzt werd ich das Ding wieder zurückschicken und brauche neue Lösungsvorschläge. (Ich weiß, dass euch das langsam nervt, aber ich kann nicht sagen, dass mir das nicht auf den Sack geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich habe da mal was von USB-Wlan gehört.....?

MFG


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2009)

ein einfach WLAN USB Stick geht auch...bedenke aber das es meistens ratsam is bei dem Router(denke auch beim AP) ein Firmware Update zu machen...dadurch wird nämlich die Stabilität des WLAN häufig verbessert (eigene Erfahrung^^) joa des wars eigentlich soweit...viel spaß und sag bescheid wenn du allet hast und et läuft^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2009)

Ob ein WLan-Stick durch zwei Decken so der Bringer ist, keine Ahnung. Ich schwöre auf Kabel. Aber nen USB-WLan-Stick gibt es natürlich. Es gibt aber auch WLan-Karten für PCI-Steckplatz

Und von dem wirst du doch bestimmt was frei haben, oder etwa nicht.


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Also heute ist die Wlan-PCI karte angekommen, und jetzt hab ich das bekloppte Problem, dass mein Geforce 8800 GT mit seinem Lüfter den PCI-Express-Anschluss versperrt oO
> Somit kann ich das Ding nicht anschließen, es sei denn ich möchte Games mit dem bescheuerten Onboard Graka spielen -.-



Beantwortet dat deine frage Klos^^

Natürlich is Kabel besser, aber wenn es nun mal anders net geht^^


----------



## Kindgenius (7. Februar 2009)

Nochmal eine Frage:


Zu dem USB-Wlan stick muss ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Repeater kaufen.

Dafür wollte ich mir den Fritz!Box Wlan 3030 ranangeln, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das Ding überhaupt die Repeater-funktion anbietet?

Und ist das Ding überhaupt zu meinen T-Online Speedport W503V kompatibel?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Beantwortet dat deine frage Klos^^
> 
> Natürlich is Kabel besser, aber wenn es nun mal anders net geht^^



Ja, daß beantwortet meine Frage



Kindgenius schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage:
> 
> 
> Zu dem USB-Wlan stick muss ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Repeater kaufen.
> ...




Ich schau ihn mir später mal im Netz an. Ich würde mir aber dann einen kaufen, der auch gleich einen LAN-Anschluß hat. Dann brauchst du ja keinen WLan-Stick mehr. Dein jetziger Router unterstützt ja WDS, wie ich dir weiter oben geschrieben habe. Der sendet, dein zukünftiger Repeater empfängt und dein PC hängt dann am Repeater und zwar per Kabel! So würde ich das machen, bei zwei Decken, die es zu überbrücken gibt. Bei meinen Kumpel hab ich das auch so eingerichtet und es geht einwandfrei.

Auch da gab es zwei Decken zwischen Router und Computer zu überbrücken und das Signal ist wirklich vom feinsten. Keine Abbrüche, kein garnichts. Einfach nur nen billigen USB-Stick zu nehmen, würde hier glaub nicht glücklich machen auf Dauer.

Ich meld mich dann später nochmal, muss nun weg. Und dann schau ich mir den 3030 mal näher im Netz an, kenne das Teil nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Die Fritz!Box Wlan 3030 ist ja ein Router, du Nase

Ich dachte, du willst einen Repeater kaufen. Wofür denn ein zweiter Router?

Das ist ein Repeater:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzw...age=1#tabberBox


----------



## Kindgenius (7. Februar 2009)

Mann, ich weiß schon was ein Repeater ist und was nicht^^

Aber die Fritzbox kann man auch als Repeater einsetzen, da das Ding aber ein etwas älteres Modell ist hab ich nachgefragt.




> Der sendet, dein zukünftiger Repeater empfängt und dein PC hängt dann am Repeater und zwar per Kabel! So würde ich das machen, bei zwei Decken, die es zu überbrücken gibt.



Soll also heißen, dass der Repeater ganz unten im Keller auch noch Signale von ganz oben bekommt?

Naja zur Veranschaulichung hab ich mal ein Bildchen gemalt, wenn das sein soll, was du meinst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Jo, genau so hab ich es mit zwei Fritzbox-Router bei einen Kumpel eingerichtet. Die Verbindung ist absolut perfekt, er hat keinerlei Verbindungsabbrüche zu beklagen. Bei WLan-Sticks hatte ich das teilweise schon durch nur eine Decke.

Aber der von dir gepostete Router hat laut dem PDF, welches ich im Internet gefunden habe, keine Repeater-Funktion. Zumindest steht im Inhaltsverzeichnis nichts von der Funktion, den Rest habe ich nur überflogen, weil es ziemlich viel ist. 

Das ist das PDF:

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/F...x_WLAN_3030.pdf

also ich lese da nirgends etwas von Repeater-Funktion.


----------



## Kindgenius (7. Februar 2009)

Mhm wenn das wirklich klappen sollte, dann danke dir!

Den Repeaterfunktion kann man glaube ich mit irgendwelchen Firmware-updates undundund aktivieren. 
Steht jedenfalls so hier

http://www.wehavemorefun.de/fritzbox/Verst...r_aktivieren.29

Werd mich dan nochmal melden wenn es geklappt hat.


----------

